# Ahead of tourney semis, Bellator 66's Maiquel Falcao thankful for new MMA home



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Now that Maiquel Falcao is in Bellator, he can't imagine going elsewhere.
> 
> After a successful debut delayed by a health scare, Falcao (29-4 MMA, 1-0 BFC) advanced to the semifinals of Bellator's season-six middleweight tournament, where he's scheduled to face Vyacheslav Vasilevsky (16-1 MMA, 1-0 BFC) tonight at Bellator 66.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28346/ahe...-maiquel-falcao-thankful-for-new-mma-home.mma


----------

